# Sportster 4



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

According to the press release it will be:

" Smaller, Lighter, Sleeker and Feature-Rich "

Full press release:

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060509/nytu182.html?.v=42

or press release with photo:

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=104&STORY=/www/story/05-09-2006/0004358120&EDATE=


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice looking unit, but at $170, plus probably have to get another home kit for $50 it will be a steep upgrade. Too bad I just got a Starmate Replay ST2 or otherwise I would have put the Sportster Replay in the truck and the Sportster 4 at home. Oh well, I’ll be buying one of these babies when they come out, probably not right away but with in the first month or two.

I just can’t believe the released a new Sportster so fast.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i would get a starmate but i dont know if i will get the sirius signal indoors ???
and the bad thing is i wanna hear howards show i cant put antennas outside  


my cousins boyfriend took his sirius boombox inside my cousins house could not get a signal


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

pez2002 said:


> i would get a starmate but i dont know if i will get the sirius signal indoors ???
> and the bad thing is i wanna hear howards show i cant put antennas outside
> 
> my cousins boyfriend took his sirius boombox inside my cousins house could not get a signal


You have to put the antenna in a window. I think in NJ it would need to face SW


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

More pics on the front page of www.siriusbackstage.com


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

I was just about to get rid of my old Kenwood H2A and get a Sportster from Radio Shack but now the Sporster 4 is on the horizon. Does anyone know when it hits the stores ? Does it also have an aux output like the current (old?) Sportster?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It looks like they're out in limited quantities. Here's a review from Sirius Backstage. And yes it will have an aux out.

http://siriusbackstage.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83205


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Amazon has the the Sportster 4 for $150. I have yet to see it on BB or CCs website yet.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

I just bought it at CC for $129.99. Had a 10% off coupon that was applied. I'm not impressed enough with the unit to replace what I've got, especially since I was misinformed about the lifetime sub by the CSR when I purchased it. It's not worth a $75 upgrade/new receiver fee. I use this unit in the house, so I'd need to get a home kit for this unit, but they don't exist yet. The XACT AC adaptor won't work with the Sportster 4. The XACT adaptor is 1.0A. The Sportster 4 needs 1.5A. The wireless antenna has about 1/10th the range that the other wireless units have. The radio on the other side of the room was getting barely getting a signal. 

I also edited my comments on the lifetime sub offer in the old thread that was active a while ago.


----------

